# Hace calor



## nazareno94

Hola, tengo otra duda (jaja) , esta vez, acerca del tiempo atmosférico. Según he visto parece ser que usan el verbo "estar" para expresar si hace calor o frío pero me parecía un poco raro y les quería preguntar si esta frase está bien escrita:

- Hoje está mais calor do que ontem
- Hoy hace más calor que ayer

Y ya de paso también aprovecho para preguntar si ese "do" del comparativo es necesario, o hay que ponerlo o lo he escrito mal y me lo he inventado yo..jaja

Obrigado!!


----------



## Heitor

nazareno94 said:


> Según he visto parece ser que usan el verbo "estar" para expresar si hace calor o frío


 
Sí, pero no es muy diferente del español. Se dice "está quente" o "está frio". También se puede decir "faz calor" o "faz frio".



> - Hoje está mais calor do que ontem


 
Eso está malo. Lo correcto es "hoje está mais quente que ontem" o "hoje está fazendo mais calor que ontem".



> también aprovecho para preguntar si ese "do" del comparativo es necesario


 
Que lo sepa, "do que" está incorrecto, aunque su uso sea común, a lo menos entre los brasileños.


----------



## Tomby

Ponto 24
Puedes decir también "hoje faz calor" (click. ponto 24).
El "do" tengo entendido que es optativo.
Este link puede ser de tu interés.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## brasileirinho

nazareno94 said:


> Hola, tengo otra duda (jaja) , esta vez, acerca del tiempo atmosférico. Según he visto parece ser que usan el verbo "estar" para expresar si hace calor o frío pero me parecía un poco raro y les quería preguntar si esta frase está bien escrita:
> 
> - Hoje está mais calor do que ontem
> - Hoy hace más calor que ayer
> 
> Y ya de paso también aprovecho para preguntar si ese "do" del comparativo es necesario, o hay que ponerlo o lo he escrito mal y me lo he inventado yo..jaja
> 
> Obrigado!!



Hola,
La frase no está mal escrita, lo que pasa es que se prefiere decir
"Hoje está fazendo mais calor *do *que ontem"

Nótese que el uso de 'do' no es un error, sino facultativo.

Hay otras formas de expresarse, como utilizando el verbo "fazer", como bien dijo Heitor.

"Hoje faz mais calor (do) que ontem"

Yo, personalmente, prefiero utilizar el gerundio

"Hoje está fazendo mais calor (do) que ontem"
Eso porque el día todavía no ha terminado


----------



## Heitor

brasileirinho said:


> La frase no está mal escrita


 
Gostaria de esclarecer isso. "Hoje está calor" me parece errado, pois é uma construção similar a "hoje está bonito" ou "hoje está chuvoso"; ou seja, "está" deve ser seguido por um adjetivo (o que, ironicamente, não é problema com "frio", apenas com "calor").



> Nótese que el uso de 'do' no es un error, sino facultativo.


 
Eu sempre achei que "do que ontem" fosse um coloquialismo. Ó língua complexa, uma vida inteira não é suficiente para aprendê-la


----------



## The River Dragon

Heitor said:


> Gostaria de esclarecer isso. "Hoje está calor" me parece errado, pois é uma construção similar a "hoje está bonito" ou "hoje está chuvoso"




Não sei ao certo se será incorrecto ou não, mas, pelo menos aqui em Portugal, é até mais comum ouvir dizer "Hoje está calor" do que "Hoje faz calor".


----------



## nazareno94

Obrigado !!!!!  Andou a aprender português de Portugal, talvez seja por isso que não seja parecido com o português brasileiro


----------



## nazareno94

A propósito, Tombatossals , obrigado pelo link, é realmente útil


----------



## Heitor

The River Dragon said:


> Não sei ao certo se será incorrecto ou não, mas, pelo menos aqui em Portugal, é até mais comum ouvir dizer "Hoje está calor" do que "Hoje faz calor".


 
No Brasil também é mais comum ouvir "hoje está calor". Aliás, o comum mesmo é "hoje tá calor". Mas ser comum não quer dizer que é certo (se fosse assim "tar" seria um verbo )


----------



## brasileirinho

Heitor said:


> No Brasil também é mais comum ouvir "hoje está calor". Aliás, o comum mesmo é "hoje tá calor". Mas ser comum não quer dizer que é certo (se fosse assim "tar" seria um verbo )



Como você mesmo disse anteriormente, se disser "está frio" é correto, o mesmo vale para "está calor".


----------



## The River Dragon

Heitor said:


> Mas ser comum não quer dizer que é certo (se fosse assim "tar" seria um verbo )




Sim, claro, foi até o que salvaguardei no início da frase. Não sei mesmo se é incorrecto ou não, mas raramente ouço dizer "Hoje faz frio/calor, pá!"; quando o ouço é até, normalmente, em tom jocoso.


----------



## Heitor

brasileirinho said:


> Como você mesmo disse anteriormente, se disser "está frio" é correto, o mesmo vale para "está calor".


 
Não, porque "frio" em "está frio" é um adjetivo, e o adjetivo oposto é "quente". "Calor" é um substantivo, e não se usa substantivo como objeto do verbo "estar".

A confusão vem do fato que "frio" também é um substantivo.

(por último: a verdade é que na língua o uso faz a regra; é bem possível que "está calor" se torne correto no futuro. Afinal, o hoje-em-dia corretíssimo "você" já foi a forma incorreta de "vossa mercê")


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
¿"Está calor" es correcto entonces? ¿También "faz calor", "está quente"? ¿Son todas expresiones de uso corriente?

En español sería incorrecto "está calor", si bien podemos decir "está frío".
En vez de "está calor" decimos "está caluroso", "está cálido" o "hace calor".


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> ¿"Está calor" es correcto entonces? ¿También "faz calor", "está quente"? ¿Son todas expresiones de uso corriente?
> 
> En español sería incorrecto "está calor", si bien podemos decir "está frío".
> En vez de "está calor" decimos "está caluroso", "está cálido" o "hace calor".



'_Está calor_' é a construção mais comum no português europeu. Está idiomatizada e, vendo bem, até nem lhe acho nada de particularmente errado se considerarmos que '_calor_' é nesse caso o sujeito, não um predicativo. Aliás, construções com o verbo _'estar_' sem predicativo, como é o caso, são comuns em português, pelo que ainda acho menos estranho.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer. Interesante y curioso. En español "calor" es sólo sustantivo. En cambio "frío" puede ser tanto sustantivo como adjetivo".

El frío Está frío
El calor Está caluroso Está calor


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> '_Está calor_' é a construção mais comum no português europeu. Está idiomatizada e, vendo bem, até nem lhe acho nada de particularmente errado se considerarmos que '_calor_' é nesse caso o sujeito, não um predicativo. Aliás, construções com o verbo _'estar_' sem predicativo, como é o caso, são comuns em português, pelo que ainda acho menos estranho.


Dizer no Brasil 'hoje está calor' é uma forma coloquial e simplificada de 'hoje está fazendo calor', caso contrário, o correto seria dizer 'hoje está quente'.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Carfer. Interesante y curioso. En español "calor" es sólo sustantivo. En cambio "frío" puede ser tanto sustantivo como adjetivo".
> 
> El frío Está frío
> El calor Está caluroso Está calor



Em português '_calor'_ também é só substantivo e _'frio_' tanto pode ser substantivo como adjectivo tal como em espanhol. A particularidade da construção portuguesa é o uso do substantivo com o verbo _'estar_', que parece anormal aos olhos de quem a considera incorrecta. O que eu digo é que essa alegada incorrecção não procede porque '_calor_' não tem nesse caso função predicativa, é antes o sujeito da oração. O verbo _'estar_' não pede necessariamente um adjectivo ou um particípio. É perfeitamente possível - e comum - usá-lo sem mais, como em '_Está um polícia à porta_'. 



WhoSoyEu said:


> Dizer no Brasil 'hoje está calor' é uma forma coloquial e simplificada de 'hoje está fazendo calor', caso contrário, o correto seria dizer 'hoje está quente'.



Há ainda uma outra perspectiva por via da qual a correcção da construção portuguesa pode ser sustentada. Tanto quanto entendo, ninguém contestará que '_Está uma temperatura elevada_' é correcto. Ora, '_calor'_ é sinónimo de _'temperatura elevada_'. Porque então a incorrecção num caso e não no outro?
Sem embargo, devo dizer que, pelo menos quando era miúdo, '_faz calor/frio_' era uma forma bastante fácil de identificar o _'alfacinha_', o habitante de Lisboa. É que, tanto quanto me recordo, eram os únicos que falavam assim. Hoje, julgo que até essa característica se desvaneceu.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado.
Hoje em dia, tanto no Brasil como em Portugal, se ouve "faz frio" e "faz calor"?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado.
> Hoje em dia, tanto no Brasil como em Portugal, se ouve "faz frio" e "faz calor"?



Em Portugal usam-se as duas, mas, com tudo o que de subjectivo a afirmação possa ter, dá-me a sensação de que usamos mais '_está calor/frio_' para falar do momento e '_faz calor/frio_' para situações mais permanentes ou características. Assim, eu propendo a dizer '_está muito frio hoje em Lisboa_' (isto é, neste momento) e '_na Rússia faz muito frio_', ou seja, essa é uma característica do clima russo.


----------



## Gamen

Interessante Carfer. Faz muito sentido o que dizes. Muito obrigado por toda a tua ajuda.


----------

